# My very first lathe project



## tlpriebe (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is my first lathe project.  I decided to keep the inner
boxes attached because I am giving it to my wife as
a birthday present.  Ha.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 18, 2014)

That looks outstanding for you first lathe turning.

 "Billy G"


----------



## dougroundup (Apr 18, 2014)

That is amazing ingenuity!!!
I am going to just remain in awe to the magical mysterious awsomenous that it is,,, and dont even want to ask or know how...... well I do i do I do want to really know but then again it is really magical to me what ingenuity that people who work with their hands will posess and produce. 
Your work is amazing and your workpiece is truly an artistic sculpture!
Killer job! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice work man.


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 18, 2014)

Holy cow! Great work. Mothers day is coming up can you teach me how to do it? 
Dave


----------



## daveyscrap (Apr 18, 2014)

That is an awesome cube I wish I could come close to that


----------

